# Study on effects of beer on men



## MisterMike (Jan 4, 2005)

Yesterday, scientists for the FDA suggested that men take a look at their beer consumption, considering the results of a recent analysis revealing the presence of female hormones in beer.

The theory is that drinking beer makes men turn into women. To test the finding, 100 men were given 6 cans of beer each. It was then observed that 100% of the men gained weight, talked excessively without making sense, became overly emotional, couldn't drive, failed to think rationally, argued over nothing, and refused to apologize when wrong. No further testing is planned.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 4, 2005)

A ha.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah...okay...


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 4, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Yesterday, scientists for the FDA suggested that men take a look at their beer consumption, considering the results of a recent analysis revealing the presence of female hormones in beer.
> 
> The theory is that drinking beer makes men turn into women. To test the finding, 100 men were given 6 cans of beer each. It was then observed that 100% of the men gained weight, talked excessively without making sense, became overly emotional, couldn't drive, failed to think rationally, argued over nothing, and refused to apologize when wrong. No further testing is planned.




WOW, It's not that I don't have the stones to follow up on that one but, who am I kidding I don't have the stones. :uhyeah:.

Good one Mike.


----------



## Melissa426 (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, but how many drinks did it take for them to

1. Change the toilet paper roll
2. ask for directions when lost
3. realize that the ability to make bodily sounds with your armpit is not a turn-on
4. learn that when they are watching their own children, it's NOT babysitting
5. share the remote control

Ladies, more?

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 4, 2005)

oh nice one milissa


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2005)

Make their own appointments AND their spouse's AND their children's?
Cook dinner with something other than their wallet?
Research their own investments?
Get rid of the ratty clothes they've had since high school?
Get a professional to fix the plumbing/electrical/gas/car?
Pick up the kids from daycare/soccer/martial arts/ballet/tutoring?
Do the laundry RIGHT?


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 4, 2005)

Alright, alright - good comebacks! 

Obviously why I wanted this one in the Comedy section rather than the Study


----------



## pete (Jan 4, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Make their own appointments AND their spouse's AND their children's?
> Cook dinner with something other than their wallet?
> Research their own investments?
> Get rid of the ratty clothes they've had since high school?
> ...


well it hasn't given me the urge to trade in my lynyrd skynyrd albums for barbara streisand... i must not be drinkin' enough. 

pete


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 4, 2005)

oh ya all area grea...what about pick one show to watch on TV at a time, use the phone for more then just call the buddys over for beer and pizza and actuly do things they need to do (unclog this, move that or, change something)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's one sure thing that doesn't fit...six beers and guys are unable to complete the transaction!  No such problem exists for women! :boing1: :lol:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 4, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> The theory is that drinking beer makes men turn into women. To test the finding, 100 men were given 6 cans of beer each. It was then observed that 100% of the men gained weight, talked excessively without making sense, became overly emotional, couldn't drive, failed to think rationally, argued over nothing, and refused to apologize when wrong. No further testing is planned.


and this is why I don't drink beer.   








































I drink shots.  hehe.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

How many beers does it take for a woman to:
Go ahead and put the toliet seat down when it's up without complaining?
Understand that cleaning the garage is just as important as cleaning the bathroom?
Accept that fixing things can wait a while. Specially during Bowl season (uhh talking football here okay?), and the Final Four. 
Realize that asking for directions is making you look pretty stupid, so you just don't do it. 
Knowing that yelling at the little kids on the Little League Baseball/Football team you're coaching is building character for those (real) hard-asses in College ball and the Pros. 

And so forth


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 5, 2005)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> 1. Change the toilet paper roll
> 2. ask for directions when lost
> 3. realize that the ability to make bodily sounds with your armpit is not a turn-on
> 4. learn that when they are watching their own children, it's NOT babysitting
> 5. share the remote control





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Make their own appointments AND their spouse's AND their children's?
> Cook dinner with something other than their wallet?
> Research their own investments?
> Get rid of the ratty clothes they've had since high school?
> ...


Well by that point, we'd be in the range of alcohol toxicity, our lips would be turning blue, some convulsions would be happening, and hopefully someone has the good sense to get us to the hospital before we die.  

Luckily, we'd probably have no recollection though.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 5, 2005)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but how many drinks did it take for them to
> 
> 1. Change the toilet paper roll
> 2. ask for directions when lost
> ...



nice come back hun



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Understand that cleaning the garage is just as important as cleaning the bathroom?



could you be referring to giving a friend a hand this past week?  we heard what a good friend you were being


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> could you be referring to giving a friend a hand this past week?  we heard what a good friend you were being


Pleading the fifth, pleading the fifth, pleading the fifth... heh... 

Hey are ya'll serious that ya'll didn't know I could COOK? Geez! Most men would know how to do that... and no, our favorite cooking instruction is NOT "preheat oven to 400 degrees, peel back foil to expose tater tots..."


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 5, 2005)

_and no, our favorite cooking instruction is NOT "preheat oven to 400 degrees, peel back foil to expose tater tots..." _

Not with microwaves these days...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> > _and no, our favorite cooking instruction is NOT "preheat oven to 400 degrees, peel back foil to expose tater tots..." _
> 
> 
> 
> Not with microwaves these days...


Look kid, you cook however YOU wanna cook and I'll do the old fashioned way

... now where are those damned oven mitts?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 5, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Pleading the fifth, pleading the fifth, pleading the fifth... heh...
> 
> Hey are ya'll serious that ya'll didn't know I could COOK? Geez! Most men would know how to do that... and no, our favorite cooking instruction is NOT "preheat oven to 400 degrees, peel back foil to expose tater tots..."



Ovens?  :idunno:    what are those?  just kidding...i didn't know you could cook...i know guys and girls that could burn water and have actually done so, i know sad....all the more power to you on your cooking skills though, i hear you're actually really really good.  now if only you could teach my brother how to make something other than omletts and cereal


----------

